# Oregon Scientific WMR 200 não baixa dados para o computador



## Lupus (19 Set 2016 às 00:15)

Olá pessoal!
Comprei uma estação Oregon Scientific WMR 200, afim de coletar dados para um experimento. Instalei a estação no campo experimental e fui 7 dias depois para extrair os dados, mas não consegui transferir os dados do datalogger para o computador.
Utilizo o Windows 10 e o software que vem com a estação (Weather OS PRO200), tentei extrair em .xls mas não apareceu os dados porém o contador de dias restantes para encher o datalogger está diminuindo normalmente (como se estivesse gravando os dados).
Alguém sabe como resolver este problema?
Att.


----------



## cmg (21 Out 2016 às 21:31)

Lupus disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> Comprei uma estação Oregon Scientific WMR 200, afim de coletar dados para um experimento. Instalei a estação no campo experimental e fui 7 dias depois para extrair os dados, mas não consegui transferir os dados do datalogger para o computador.
> Utilizo o Windows 10 e o software que vem com a estação (Weather OS PRO200), tentei extrair em .xls mas não apareceu os dados porém o contador de dias restantes para encher o datalogger está diminuindo normalmente (como se estivesse gravando os dados).
> Alguém sabe como resolver este problema?
> Att.



As Oregon, comigo, têm dado problemas quando se trata de usar computadores.
As sugestões que posso dar e sem certezas de resultar é ligar e desligar o cabo e fazer o reboot da consola.
Por vezes a distância e localização da consola em relação ao computador influencia.
Boa sorte.
Cumps


----------

